# Word games back on the menu?



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Yesterday and today I started noticing the new section filled with word game threads. So, what gives?

The decision has been reversed to keep it out of new and only on its sub-forum?


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeah, I was disappointed to see that. I wonder if it was an unintended consequence of software/platform evolution or something similar. I can’t imagine it was a conscious decision.
I’m glad folks enjoy them, but man, they clutter up the new items feed with unrelated content.


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

+1
I'd prefer not to see them.


----------



## Mope (Mar 10, 2006)

Word games are the most popular threads on this forum and that's too bad.


----------



## rhysonsax (Nov 30, 2003)

cymru97 said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed to see that. I wonder if it was an unintended consequence of software/platform evolution or something similar. I can’t imagine it was a conscious decision.
> I’m glad folks enjoy them, but man, they clutter up the new items feed with unrelated content.


+1

If there was a way to opt out of seeing them (individual threads or whole sub-forum) when using New Items, that should satisfy everyone.

Rhys


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Where are you guys seeing this?

Can I get a screenshot?

Jeff


----------



## rhysonsax (Nov 30, 2003)

When we press "New" (top right of the home page) we get the latest threads since we last visited the forum. They were listed in order from newest (most recently added to) to oldest.

It had been set up so that this was all Threads with the exception of those from the Word Games sub-forum. This was done because several forum members have no interest in these very long and active threads which are unrelated to Saxophone discussion - just fun. 

From the last day or so, the way the forum works seems to have reverted to having all threads (including these word game threads) on the New listing. 

It would be great if those members who wanted not to see these threads again and again, had the option to opt out.

Rhys


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Let the tears begin.............


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

10-4, we are looking into this, might have been a bug with the latest release.

I will update you all when we have a fix.

Jeff


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

I’m on SOTW only because I can’t find a Word Games site that has a saxophone subforum.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Arundo Donax said:


> I’m on SOTW only because I can’t find a Word Games site that has a saxophone subforum.


You win the internet today.........


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

22 days since reported. Any update?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Saxhound said:


> 22 days since reported. Any update?


Continue to scroll past them, like you walk by the foods in the grocery store you do not intend to buy, or like the buildings you walk by that you do not intend to enter, or the houses you drive by............you get the idea.


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

"Idea" - I didn't expect announcements! (Join in, it's fun!)


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

frozen fingers said:


> "Idea" - I didn't expect announcements! (Join in, it's fun!)


Beloved forum founder Harri Rautiainen started at least one of the games his very self. I scroll past multitudes of threads that I never intend to click on. It's easy!


----------



## rhysonsax (Nov 30, 2003)

One of the good things about technology and websites is that they can be flexible enough to present the available information in different ways to users whose preferences are different. It isn't like designing a building layout and saying "everyone has to walk past the games room to get to the bar". So if people find this feature mildly annoying, as I do, there isn't a need to just say "it doesn't annoy me, just walk on by and get used to it."

I would love to be able to ignore certain threads or even certain sub-forums so that they never appeared on my own personal "New Posts" view. Other people could have different preferences or be perfectly happy to see all new postings every time they look at New Posts.

Rhys


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

They are gone from new posts. Yay!


----------

